# Hardwiring DC power supplies



## glowmaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi There 

First post. I run a company called Photoglow and we make illuminated panels for image and direct lighting. I want to introduce a product that has LEDs to illuminate 2 x 2 ceiling tiles. One model takes 12V less than 1amp. Other model takes about 12V 5 A.

I usually use small plug in switching power supplies for power. I know this wont work to code in a ceiling. Anybody out there know a way to get this DC to my units in a commercial ceiling code.

Thanks!

ed sinofsky
glowmaster.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

DC? Hmmm... surely there are some commercially available hardwired DC power supplies, that come in a NEMA type enclosure with a UL listing. I'm just drawing a blank at the moment. Maybe one of the emergency lighting manufacturers.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

I am probably wrong, but I thought that the prohibition against cords in suspended ceilings, 400.8(2), was for line voltage, low voltage or class 2 and 3 cables are in Article 725 and I do not recall any prohibition in that section for this install.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wingz said:


> I am probably wrong, but I thought that the prohibition against cords in suspended ceilings, 400.8(2), was for line voltage, low voltage or class 2 and 3 cables are in Article 725 and I do not recall any prohibition in that section for this install.


 

Exhibit 725.2 show how to do this correctly. This is a class 1 power limited circuit.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

We used something similar to this in the Pentagon and mounted it on din rail inside of an enclosure above the ceiling and supplied it with 120 volts. 

http://www.powersupplydirect.com/Pr...cturerID=405&gclid=CK-1n8P7sJ0CFeRL5QodfT1TiA


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hardwireing DC power supplies*

Glowmaster, I have not seen these. Are you powering a remote DC power supply and then running branch circuits
of DC voltage to the lighting?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DC distribution panel with OCP and branch circuit wiring to meet NEC to each panel.

Or design a system with a Junction box that can hold the power supply and hard wire to the LED system with NEC approved wiring methods.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I would just do like Steelerman said put a DIN mount power supply in a NEMA 1 pull box. You could throw a mini breaker and some DIN terminal blocks in there too make it a clean and easy install. Also check out Hoffman Engineering, they make a NEMA 1 box with perfpanel (back panel with holes) so there are no screws sticking out the back.


----------

